

I got over 1000 people (now 1275) to look at my auction by selling an idea - joubee
http://www.trademe.co.nz/Browse/Listing.aspx?id=265391347

======
jasonlbaptiste
current bid: $5.50. proof pageviews != value.

------
joubee
Fair observation.... but the point was that people were interested enough to
have a look at this auction (much to my surprise). The auction listing cost $5
but the fun I had interacting with the sites users kept me entertained at work
all week :) Not everything has to be about money

~~~
pbhjpbhj
You got people to look at a random page on the 'net by advertising it on
social media sites. I imagine it had very little to do with the content of the
page.

~~~
joubee
fair point again.......... but people (at least a few) are engaged enough to
post questions etc so someone is reading the content. Remember the point of
the exercise was some FUN interaction with users

------
joubee
I'm not trying to say this is awesome marketing or anything of the sort. The
point was to get people, I've never meet, to read the listing, hopefully have
a laugh and then ask a question or contribute to the discussion.

Why so serious everyone

------
joubee
1400 hundred now and counting :)

